# Bear Lake in red cedar



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

This was a slab of Red Cedar. Scene is a lake surrounded by forrest with a bear on one end. The house still smells of Cedar. Size was 500x125x25mm. Time was 2+6hrs. Pics are at each step of process.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

cool. I love the smell of red cedar


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Cncest, I really like the work you have done and the Cedar is beautiful. A neat idea. I say you do great work. I have a couple of questions, how many different bits did you use for this project? Did you do your own artwork for this project? *

Thanks,


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I used a 6mm endmill for the roughing pass. Then a 1.5mm tapered endmill for the finish pass. I find STL on Ebay, Etsy, ect.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Do you use a router or spindle on your CNC Machine? I am trying to decide on a new machine and upgrading to an air-cooled spindle. Any thoughts along this line. I am thinking of air. I have air already available and then I do not have a pump or deal with water.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I use a 1.5kw water cooled spindle. I can't say which is best as far as air/water cooling. The water cooling system has been trouble free so far. I did add a temperature probe to the spindle to monitor operating temperature.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Tagwatts said:


> I am thinking of air. I have air already available and then I do not have a pump or deal with water.


“Air cooled” spindles do not use compressed or chilled air. They have a fan (just like a router) and are cooled by the ambient air. That’s why the normally have a minimum speed (~8k) that they need to be run to ensure sufficient cooling.


----------

